# Primal Tattoo Armlinge



## cpetit (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Bike-Shop der 
Primal Tattoo Armlinge
vertreibt.

danke


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. August 2007)

Salü, 
versuch´s mal hier: http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product.../2006?osCsid=7e4f26c718081ae3d41506251fdf21e3

http://www.eshopmall.de/Sport_Freizeit-21/Fahrradnet24-464-35850.html

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (1. August 2007)

hi wie wärs mit www.primalwear.de ???


----------



## cpetit (2. August 2007)

Wo ich mir sie bestellen kann, das weis ich ja.

Wollte sie mir aber direkt vor Ort kaufen


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. August 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Wollte sie mir aber direkt vor Ort kaufen


 
Moin !

Kenne auch keinen Laden der Primal hat.  
Hab mir mein Trikot damals bei "Kim's Store" bestellt...
Gib bitte Info, wenn Du nen Händler in der Nähe ausfindig gemacht hast.


----------

